# Galician: bueno



## ulala_eu

Comecei hai pouco a subtitular uns vídeos en galego para xordos e aparece continuamente a expresión "bueno". Por exemplo: "- Estás contento? - Bueno." ou "Eu quería ir, pero bueno". Os subtítulos son en galego normativo, polo que "bueno", evidentemente, non é aceptable. En exemplos que me enviaron, os subtituladores usaron "ben" para os dous casos que vos acabo de ensinar, pero a verdade é que a min non me convence. Ademais, hai que ter en conta que, por cuestións de espazo, non sempre podo cambialo por algo máis longo coma "máis ou menos", como resposta do primeiro exemplo. ¿Alguén ten algunha idea mellor?


----------



## jazyk

Não sei se se usam na Galiza, mas ocorrem-me, por exemplo:

oras
bom
aliás
pois (é)
sabe como é

Ou então, pode eliminar-se a tal expressão, que é desnecessária na grande maioria das vezes.


----------



## ulala_eu

Obrigada pelas ideias, jazyk, mas essas expressões não são muito usadas no galego normativo, que eu estou a usar. A otra opção é sim eliminar o "bueno", mas a ideia destes subtítulos e respeitar o diálogo original sempre que possível.


----------



## bleuboia

O meu amigo sempre dicia "ben" en vez de "bueno". É o normativo, ainda que non é moi presente na fala de moita xente ó dia a dia. Normalmente escoitaba a xente dicir "bueno" e "facil" en vez de "ben" e "doado".


----------



## ulala_eu

Grazas pola achega, bleuboia, pero como dis, "ben" no lugar de "bueno" non se usa habitualmente e pode quedar raro.


----------



## bleuboia

ulala_eu said:


> Grazas pola achega, bleuboia, pero como dis, "ben" no lugar de "bueno" non se usa habitualmente e pode quedar raro.



O meu ex-compañeiro de piso usabao cada dia, pero creo que se pasaba co uso das palabras normativas na sua fala. Bueno, era a unica persoa que coñecía que o usaba. Nin a sua avoa falaba tan "normativo". O normativo sempre perde a naturaleza da lingua. Estou a Cataluña e ninguen fala a lingua dos dobraxes  Pasa o mesmo co "bueno". É "buenu" na fala. Espero que encontrares unha solucion!


----------



## uress

Es seguro que lo usa en lugar de 'bueno'? Y no en lugar de 'buen', por ejemplo? O en lugar de 'bien' como es regular?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Unfortunately Galician is being influenced by Castilian a lot, even the accent is Spanish-like, particularly on television.  The situation may be different in small villages and in the countryside. To my mind, the influence of Castilian affects Galician vocabulary, intonation and to a lesser extent morphology.


----------



## ulala_eu

blueboia, grazas polo apuntamento. Eu son neofalante e tamén emprego máis palabras normativas do habitual para intentar elimina-los castelanismos (non te podes imaxina-lo orgullo que me dá escoita-la miña nai falar de "culleres" e "coitelos" despois de tantos anos en lugar de usar "cucharas" e "cuchillos"). Con todo, recoñezo que o "bueno" o teño demasiado metido.

En canto ós subtítulos, estou a optar por cambia-las frases: "Eu quería ir, pero non podo", ou por usar "vaia": "Eu quería ir, pero vaia". Quizais este non sexa o mellor exemplo para a segunda opción, pero _bueno_.


----------



## AlexSantos

No Brasil também se convencionou adotar palavras do espanhol no vocabulário quotidiano, por exemplo "*mano*" (do espanhol "hermano") e *gringo*, e não são consideradas castelhanismo. Sei que a Galiza vive um dilema linguístico bem forte, mas acho que, se a palavra é bastante difundida e não possui substituta equivalente na língua, não existe problema algum em fazer certas concessões, ainda mais quando se trata da reprodução do discurso oral.


----------



## ulala_eu

"Bueno" é realmente uma palavra muito usada por eu diria quase todos os falantes de galego, mas, ao não ser aceite pela RAG (Real Academia da Lingua Galega) não posso usar para uma legendagem emitida pela TVG (televisão pública da Galiça), sendo este o caso. É verdade que eu uso "bueno" habitualmente ao falar, mas (acho que por influência dos professores estarem sempre a pedir para não usar palavras do castelão) nunca na escrita, ainda que também nunca achei uma forma em galego de que gostar para a substituír.


----------



## Xavier61

ulala_eu said:


> "Bueno" é realmente uma palavra muito usada por eu diria quase todos os falantes de galego, mas, ao não ser aceite pela RAG (Real Academia da Lingua Galega) não posso usar para uma legendagem emitida pela TVG (televisão pública da Galiça), sendo este o caso. É verdade que eu uso "bueno" habitualmente ao falar, mas (acho que por influência dos professores estarem sempre a pedir para não usar palavras do castelão) nunca na escrita, ainda que também nunca achei uma forma em galego de que gostar para a substituír.


Muy interesante este hilo.
La respuesta tú mismo la has dado: puesto que no se puede usar la forma que se emplea normalmente en gallego ("bueno"),  ya que, desafortunadamente, está clasificado como "castellanismo" y tampoco se pueden usar las formas que usan nuestros hermanos ibéricos, porque serían "portuguesismos", entonces la única solución es innovar y crear expresiones en una nueva lengua que refleje la identidad del pueblo gallego. Ardua tarea, pero lo conseguiréis.
No eres el único neohablante, sois, seremos muchos, así que podéis elegir libremente. Inventa algo, extiende esa expresión entre tu familia y amigos, y habrás hecho una gran contribución a la neolengua gallega. Si me permites un consejo, intenta evitar ese "bueno" que tu mismo reconoces que empleas. No es buen ejemplo para la niña. Pregúntale a ella por alternativas, en los niños está el futuro  de la lengua.
Perdona que escriba en castellano, pero mi gallego escrito no es muy normativo, mis abuelos hablaban de otra manera.


----------



## Dymn

Siento no responder en gallego.

Si se trata de unos subtítulos, yo creo que se debe reflejar lo que se dice. Una opción, si es posible, es ponerlo en cursiva o entre comillas, que es lo que se suele hacer con palabras de origen foráneo no aceptadas.

En otras situaciones, creo que lo que se tiene que evitar es perder riqueza lingüística. En catalán también virtualmente todo el mundo dice _bueno _(pronunciado "buènu"), y la alternativa normativa es _bé_. Pues el caso es que ahora _bé _me resulta más natural que antes, para que suene natural hay que usarlo, no hay más. Hay muchas palabras catalanas que han sido restituidas y ahora suenan totalmente naturales. Incluso hablamos de palabras tan básicas como "menos", antes nadie decía _menys _y hoy en día es sin ninguna duda la forma más extendida.

Yo hablo desde mi experiencia en Cataluña, pero creo que hay un problema en el enfoque que se da a la influencia castellana. Coger nuevas palabras y giros del castellano es lo de menos, lo malo es olvidar los modos de decir propios... Si se rechaza el castellanismo porque suena como un parche ajeno y se rechaza lo propio porque suena demasiado normativo, el resultado es un empobrecimiento de la lengua. No sé, esta es la conclusión a la que he llegado.


----------



## ulala_eu

Muchas gracias por vuestras ideas, Xavier61 y Dymm. Me parece muy interesante lo que comentas, Dymm, y la verdad es que yo soy la primera en usar palabras gallegas poco frecuentes en la lengua oral precisamente con la intención de normalizarlas.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Não posso responder em galego mas sim posso fazê-lo em português.
Coincido 100% com o que escreve o Dymn. Se não usamos _bueno _porque espanhol, _ben _porque galego demasiado normativo, _bom _porque português...Bom, a verdade, não sei como poderia ser 
Em castelhano, pelo menos na América do Sul, há uma expressão para mim muito linda, _no hay que buscarle la quinta pata al gato_ 

Mas reconheço que a situação do galego é bem particular.
Quando morava na Espanha, tive a oportunidade de escutar galegos, e depois o fiz algumas vezes na televisão galega, e a verdade um pouco me surpreendeu que sabendo espanhol (ao começo ainda não sabia bem ou quase nada português) entendia tudo sem problemas (enquanto o português ao começo muuuito menos, e aquele de Lisboa ainda menos do que o português brasileiro...), e ainda mais me surpreendeu que, pelo menos aos meus ouvidos, o sotaque me soaba como totalmente espanhol e não "diferente".
Não imaginava isso, assim como não imaginava que pronunciassem a "z" como no espanhol da Espanha (excluindo Canárias, Sevilha...), que escrevessem _ñ _e não _nh _e muitas coisas mais. Agora mesmo cheguei a saber que dizem "ben" e não "bom", quando tiver tempo vou aprender mais ; )
Assim que é verdade que a influência do espanhol no galego sempre me pareceu muito grande.
Mas não posso dizer muito mais porque na minha vida só estive um dia na Galiza e não escutei muito galego, assim que acho que para outros a sua maneira de falar possa ser muito particular.
Eu conheço bem a situação na Catalunha e também falo catalão, e não tenho a impressão que os catalães falem com sotaque espanhol quando falarem, têm o seu sotaque tão quando falam espanhol como quando falam catalão.
O mesmo acontece na Sardenha, onde as pessoas que falam sardo até podem ter dois sotaques diferentes quando falarem sardo e quando falarem italiano.
Às vezes me passou falar sardo ao telefone e que a gente que me escutasse perguntasse se fosse espanhol, catalão o até português...mas estou seguro que ninguém poderia dizer que "soa como italiano", nunca, porque a diferênça entre o sardo e o italiano é muito grande, muito maior do que aquela entre o espanhol e o galego e também maior do que a diferença entre o espanhol e o catalão.
Mas isso não é a coisa mais importante e no que concerne a língua normativa vejo que o galego está muito mais adiante, já que em sardo ainda nem sequer têm televisão própria.
Assim que acho que este é o caminho correto, e não me preocuparia muito por possíveis influências do espanhol, essas coisas acontecem exatamente em todas as línguas. Claro que tendo um equivalente galego o escolheria sem dúvidas.


----------

